# Savage Salt Pulsetail Mullet



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

There seem to be some on Bass Pro’s website. Some replacement options are SpoolTek, LiveTarget, and NLBN


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

georgiadrifter said:


> Anyone know where to find the Pulse Tail Mullet in 5 or 7-inch (silver mullet). I’ve had good luck using them for Lower Keys tarpon but they seem to be “out of stock” everywhere I look (online)….or $20-bucks each. Anyone found a suitable substitute? Thanks in advance?
> 
> View attachment 194173


Call Whites Tackle in Ft. Pierce. I actually think they may have some at the Vero Beach location, too.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Steve, I might have one for you. Remind me to bring it down to Flamingo.


----------



## culligan (May 5, 2016)

Whites tackle is loaded up on them. Free shipping on the website


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Found and ordered them on the White’s Tackle website....bonus points for the free shipping! Thanks all. 👍🏻


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Voodoo mullets work well also.


----------

